# Show Me Your Sunny(s)



## enigma731

Since we have so many Sunnys on this board, I thought this would be a fun thread.

Post pics of your 'tiels named (or nicknamed) Sunny.

Here's mine:

Baby Sunny!









Dapper old man.


----------



## meaggiedear

Bahaha. I love it. Can't wait to see them all


----------



## JaimeS

So cute! Looking forward to seeing all those Sunnys!


----------



## enigma731

Come on, other Sunny moms! Quit slacking. I know who you are.


----------



## meaggiedear

I beginning to think Michelle made this whole sunny thing up. There are really no sunnys. She's just crazy. :innocent:


----------



## enigma731

Especially when you realize that my Sunny isn't really named Sunny either.  It's technically his nickname.


----------



## sweetnsour924

Heres my Sunny


----------



## Fortunate

awww sweetnsour your sunny is too cute!  i have an obsession with lutino's!


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> Especially when you realize that my Sunny isn't really named Sunny either.  It's technically his nickname.


Then what is sunny's real name? i never realized it was a nickname. lol.


----------



## bjknight93

I've heard her call him Sunflower..


----------



## meaggiedear

bjknight93 said:


> I've heard her call him Sunflower..


you are totally right. and now that you say it, i knew that was his name. lol. i searched back on her threads and found his birthday thread where she calls him sunflower.


----------



## JaimeS

Sweetnsour, your Sunny is adorable too!


----------



## Annie

enigma731 said:


> Come on, other Sunny moms! Quit slacking. I know who you are.


Sorry I am seeing this only now----I am starting a new (temporary) job today so can it at least wait until I get home tonight to post pics of my Sunny?  I will do it tonight I promise so please stay tuned....


----------



## JaimeS

Ive been waiting Annie lol! I will be watching


----------



## meaggiedear

i was waiting on annie and sunnysmom too. lol.


----------



## JaimeS

I don't know, I wonder if sunnysmom really has a Sunny at times! Just kidding, sunnysmom, I know he is camera shy


----------



## enigma731

Yep, my Sunny's real name is Sunflower. But I only call him that when I'm being super formal or he's in trouble. I think he finds it somewhat challenging to his manhood.


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> Yep, my Sunny's real name is Sunflower. But I only call him that when I'm being super formal or he's in trouble. I think he finds it somewhat challenging to his manhood.


seriously. when is he ever in trouble?


----------



## sunnysmom

JaimeS said:


> I don't know, I wonder if sunnysmom really has a Sunny at times! Just kidding, sunnysmom, I know he is camera shy


Okay, I just saw this thread. LOL. My Sunny does exist- could I really make up my Sunny stories.  I will see if I have a picture that is not his back or where he's perched on my feet. (He has a bit of a foot obsession. )


----------



## sunnysmom

Okay, not the best pics- but at least they're not of his back- Ta da! My Sunny. 

<a href="http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z417/mdsmith300/?action=view&current=sunnycloseup.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z417/mdsmith300/sunnycloseup.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z417/mdsmith300/?action=view&current=sunnysn.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z417/mdsmith300/sunnysn.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Sorry- I don't know why the pics are posting so big........


----------



## meaggiedear

aaweee. look at that sweet face!


----------



## Annie

Okay, for all you Sunny fans out there...  heeeeeeere's da bratty Sunny!!!! (You asked for it so now you're getting it----loads of it!!! So knock yourselves out with these!!!!) :lol:

Sunny and her toys:













































Sunny the flower girl:




























Just hangin' out:



















Hungry Sunny:





































Sunny's Christmas 2011:


----------



## meaggiedear

pretty sunny!!!


----------



## JaimeS

Yay! More Sunnys! Both super adorable!


----------



## bjknight93

What a spoiled little girl!


----------



## enigma731

sunnysmom, I loooooove the scritches pic.  And Annie, your Sunny is adorable too! I love the one of her in the Christmas tree.


----------



## bjknight93

Haha! I didn't even realize your Sunny was a pied, sunnysmom!


----------



## JaimeS

Annie, I love how many toys Sunny has in her play area. Looks like someone ordered from Casey lol! My favorite pic is the preening one


----------



## sunnysmom

So many beautiful Sunnys.


----------



## sunnysmom

enigma731 said:


> sunnysmom, I loooooove the scritches pic.  And Annie, your Sunny is adorable too! I love the one of her in the Christmas tree.


Thanks. It's funny because Sunny likes to put his beak between my fingers when I give him scritches which then makes it very hard to give him scritches. But he gets mad if I use two hands.  So, my finger dexterity has improved since having him- trying wrap my fingers around to scratch his head while he snuggles between my fingers. The little goofball.


----------



## sunnysmom

bjknight93 said:


> Haha! I didn't even realize your Sunny was a pied, sunnysmom!


What? with the 2 pictures I think I've posted previously you didn't know he was a pied?


----------



## meaggiedear

sunnysmom said:


> What? with the 2 pictures I think I've posted previously you didn't know he was a pied?


lmao.

don't feel bad bailey, the only reason i knew is when we discussed that sunny and grey looked similiar therefore sunny had to be a pied. 

sunny really needs to get used to the camera. he is well loved around here!


----------



## sunnysmom

sunny really needs to get used to the camera. he is well loved around here![/QUOTE]

Awww, that warms my heart.  Sunny is such a special bird to me that I'm thrilled when others like him. :blush: I will try to get Sunny over his dislike of the camera. And work on my photography skills..........


----------



## bjknight93

Kirk hates the camera too! But the trick is to take pictures from far away and zoom in real close


----------



## lauracorn

my birds hate me taking pictures but they allow me to if i am quick


----------



## Annie

bjknight93 said:


> What a spoiled little girl!


Nooooooo!!!! Really!?!?!?


----------



## Annie

JaimeS said:


> Annie, I love how many toys Sunny has in her play area. Looks like someone ordered from Casey lol! My favorite pic is the preening one


Yes almost all those toys are from our very own, very talented Casey because I would never have that kind of talent and Sunny doesn't care much for toys I bought from the pet store. Casey is actually my Sunny's godmom  and Sunny's all like "I ONLY play with toys handmade for me by my godmommy!!!"


----------



## JaimeS

Annie said:


> Yes almost all those toys are from our very own, very talented Casey because I would never have that kind of talent and Sunny doesn't care much for toys I bought from the pet store. Casey is actually my Sunny's godmom  and Sunny's all like "I ONLY play with toys handmade for me by my godmommy!!!"


Aww, that is sweet! My birds like her stuff too. I just ordered a painting of my Sennie from her since the first one is so amazing. I'm sure I'll order toys too! She is incredibly talented.


----------



## bjknight93

I'm tempted to get a new bird and name it Sunny just so I can participate.


----------



## JaimeS

bjknight93 said:


> I'm tempted to get a new bird and name it Sunny just so I can participate.


Lol! Don't tempt me!


----------



## Annie

bjknight 93 and JamiesS: The easy way to do this is to just nickname one of your birds Sunny as nicknames obviously count too.


----------



## JaimeS

Good point


----------



## sunnysmom

No, I think they should both get new birds and name them Sunny.


----------



## Annie

sunnysmom said:


> No, I think they should both get new birds and name them Sunny.


Yeah, right. Then we will move onto the next bird name like Cookie or Baby or something and eventually bjknight and JaimeS will be up to 125 birds each because they want to participate in each one! They'll have so many birds they won't be able to tell Fifi from Mimi! :rofl: Are you sure you want to encourage them?


----------



## lisaowens

here is my sunny


----------



## meaggiedear

Annie said:


> Yeah, right. Then we will move onto the next bird name like Cookie or Baby or something and eventually bjknight and JaimeS will be up to 125 birds each because they want to participate in each one! They'll have so many birds they won't be able to tell Fifi from Mimi! :rofl: Are you sure you want to encourage them?


lmao. ohhh no. i rather like the names fifi and mimi though. willow and farrah might be getting new names. :rofl:


----------



## JaimeS

No, we really don't want to encourage more birds for me lol! 

lisaowens, your Sunny is beautiful


----------



## lisaowens

JaimeS said:


> No, we really don't want to encourage more birds for me lol!
> 
> lisaowens, your Sunny is beautiful


thank you he is my rescue 15 years old owner dies husband wanted to release him into the wild if no one did not take him so i took him he is not tame but he loves to talk


----------



## sunnysmom

lisaowens, I'm glad you could give him a home. He is very pretty.


----------



## SunnyandChickie

This is my Sunny:


----------



## enigma731

What a cutie! I love it when 'tiels eat with their feet.


----------



## SunnyandChickie

It is my favorite thing ever! He does it just to show off sometimes! <3


----------



## enigma731

Neither of mine are coordinated enough to do it, so I'll have to live vicariously through your pics.


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Lol! Yours are both adorable too and your Lutino looks quite a bit like my Chickie did


----------



## enigma731

Miss Roo says that's quite a compliment. 

Here's another of my Sunny, just because:


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Please give Miss Roo (Chickie was always Chickie Roo) and Sunny some scritches for me!


----------



## enigma731

Awww, that's such a cute name.  I will give them looots of scritches as soon as I get over my nasty cold.


----------



## MeanneyFids

Annie said:


> Yes almost all those toys are from our very own, very talented Casey because I would never have that kind of talent and Sunny doesn't care much for toys I bought from the pet store. Casey is actually my Sunny's godmom  and Sunny's all like "I ONLY play with toys handmade for me by my godmommy!!!"





JaimeS said:


> Aww, that is sweet! My birds like her stuff too. I just ordered a painting of my Sennie from her since the first one is so amazing. I'm sure I'll order toys too! She is incredibly talented.


:blush: to be honest, its you guys _*I*_ have to thank! without you guys, i would have closed up during the trial period!

i dont have my own sunny, though, but i got annie's sunny to spoil


----------



## JaimeS

Another gorgeous Sunny, SunnyandChickie! None of my tiels eat with their feet, it is adorable!


----------



## enigma731

Man, Jaime, you got foot-eating AND a tongue in that pic! How are you coping?


----------



## JaimeS

I know, right? I was refraining from commenting on the tongue so people don't think I am too strange but you guys already know about my tongue obsession lol!


----------



## enigma731

It's okay, Jaime. Fetishes are fine as long as nobody gets hurt. :innocent:


----------



## JaimeS

Now see, I called it an obsession instead of a fetish so people didn't get the wrong impression of me lol!


----------



## enigma731

I'm just kidding.  Now, if you start going around prying beaks open, we'll know it's time for an intervention.


----------



## vampiric_conure

But parrot tongues are soo cool! I'd eagerly pry open a mouth if I didn't get bitten in the end. But shhhh... don't tell my birds that.


----------



## JaimeS

Lol! I don't go that far! Paris loves to put her beak in my mouth though. She will force it between my lips and just leave it there. I know about the saliva thing but her beak is closed and she keeps it between my lips. She will even nap that way. I'm not going to lie, I kinda like it.


----------



## enigma731

Awww, that is adorable. Roo used to like to nap with her cheek against my lips....now she just tries to surgically excise parts of my face.  Not gonna lie either, I liked it better before she got confident enough to preen me.


----------



## JaimeS

That is sweet! I don't mind being preened but Noelle sounds like Roo, she is so rough! And I swear she has the sharpest beak out of the whole flock!

Man, have we gotten OT or what?!


----------



## enigma731

LOL! Yes, Roo seems to have an incredibly sharp beak, too. And I swear she's like a puppy who doesn't know that her mouth can hurt. The weird part is that she never bites intentionally -- even if you're doing something she doesn't like, she just cries at you. So I firmly believe she just doesn't know that her preening hurts, but MAN. Ouch.

HERE I WILL GET US BACK ON TOPIC: Sunny is a much gentler preener, and I like it when he preens me, since he's not cuddly. It seems like it's more meaningful coming from him.


----------



## vampiric_conure

If I ever named a bird Sunny, it would be Sunstreaker. Yeah, another Transformers name, LOL. But Sunny makes for such a good cockatiel name!

Sadly, no Sunnies around here.


----------



## JaimeS

I think Sunstreaker would be a cute name!


----------



## enigma731

It would be! But, not being a Transformers fan, it makes me picture a little nekkid birdie running around surprising people.


----------



## JaimeS

LOL, that would be something to see!


----------



## vampiric_conure

[email protected] A Nekkid bird XD! Now I'm going to have that image in my head all night! LOL!


----------



## enigma731

You're welcome.  :innocent:


----------



## Annie

DallyTsuka said:


> i dont have my own sunny, though, but i got annie's sunny to spoil


Yeah, absolutely, you got that right! Just continue spoiling and lavishing all your attention and energy on my Sunny!!! :lol: Gosh, no wonder Sunny is the way she is, with TWO moms spoiling her like this! :wacko:


----------



## SunnyandChickie

JaimeS said:


> Another gorgeous Sunny, SunnyandChickie! None of my tiels eat with their feet, it is adorable!


Thanks Jaime! I love him to bits!


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> That is sweet! I don't mind being preened but Noelle sounds like Roo, she is so rough! And I swear she has the sharpest beak out of the whole flock!
> 
> Man, have we gotten OT or what?!





enigma731 said:


> LOL! Yes, Roo seems to have an incredibly sharp beak, too. And I swear she's like a puppy who doesn't know that her mouth can hurt. The weird part is that she never bites intentionally -- even if you're doing something she doesn't like, she just cries at you. So I firmly believe she just doesn't know that her preening hurts, but MAN. Ouch.
> 
> HERE I WILL GET US BACK ON TOPIC: Sunny is a much gentler preener, and I like it when he preens me, since he's not cuddly. It seems like it's more meaningful coming from him.


Seriously Willow is terrible. She tries to rip off every freckle and mole she sees. And Farrah has the strength of a macaw in her beak. when she clamps down, she.clamps.down.


----------



## JaimeS

Ah yes, Willow is rough! I have a few skin tags which she kindly attempted to remove. Farrah the macaw, that is cute! That sweet girl would never bite though. :innocent:


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> Ah yes, Willow is rough! I have a few skin tags which she kindly attempted to remove. Farrah the macaw, that is cute! That sweet girl would never bite though. :innocent:


bite? no. never. preen like she's trying rip your face off? always. lol. 

also. willow has been getting a big chunk of my hair in her mouth and using it like rope and repels down me. she literally kicks off me to go further down. it's very funny and awkward to watch her do it. :rofl: I giggle everytime.


----------



## JaimeS

Why is it that the sweetest birds are the roughest preeners?! I would love to see Willow do that lol!


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> Why is it that the sweetest birds are the roughest preeners?! I would love to see Willow do that lol!


I will try to get It on video. She only does it when she sees I'm preparing food and she wants to eat whatever it is. Lol. She's such a fatty


----------



## JaimeS

The girl is obsessed with food!


----------



## meaggiedear

JaimeS said:


> The girl is obsessed with food!


I know! I have to stop her from running off with frozen foods a lot. Lol. She also really would like to try her dads beer. She gets very mad when I stop her.


----------



## sunnysmom

meaggiedear said:


> I will try to get It on video. She only does it when she sees I'm preparing food and she wants to eat whatever it is. Lol. She's such a fatty


Yes, do try to get a video. That sounds hysterical. Sunny has never repelled down me but has climbed up my leg like a little mountain climber. 

His new quirky thing is licking me........ :blink:


----------



## enigma731

sunnysmom said:


> His new quirky thing is licking me........ :blink:


Uh oh...now Jaime is going to need a video.


----------



## JaimeS

Video! Video! Video! 

My birds climb up and down my legs a lot too. I have the many scratches to prove it! I probably look like I have some kind of disease since I constantly have puncture marks and scratches everywhere!


----------



## enigma731

I get rosacea breakouts everywhere on my chest/shoulders that they manage to scratch me hard enough to break my skin. So I DO look like I have a disease when their nails get long.


----------



## JaimeS

Oh yeah, my skin is broken a lot! And I tend to scar easily, so the marks usually stay a long time. It's all a part of loving birds I guess, I don't feel like holding them down to clip nails so I just deal with it.


----------



## Annie

JaimeS said:


> Oh yeah, my skin is broken a lot! And I tend to scar easily, so the marks usually stay a long time. It's all a part of loving birds I guess, I don't feel like holding them down to clip nails so I just deal with it.


Yeah my sentiments exactly. I don't clip Sunny's nails regularly as I don't want to have to hold her down every now and then so I just live with it and constantly have a scratch or two on my arms (but I think they heal quickly). They don't look that bad now but before there were times when my arms were pretty scratched up and I was always afraid my colleagues at work would start asking me if I was in an abusive relationship or something.  In which case I'd probably say "actually yes, it's my bird, she's been abusing me" and then my colleagues will think I am crazy.


----------



## enigma731

I do clip their nails frequently, or get the vet to do it. In my case I literally break out in a rash when I get scratched, so I don't have much choice.


----------



## JaimeS

I guess not! That would be awful!


----------



## bjknight93

I clip mine when they need it..which is about every month and a half. Luna's tend to grow quicker than the others because he prefers his rope perches. Allie's nails I have not clipped yet because it is the only way she can grip anything because of her messed up feet. But there are like one or two nails that need a trim on her.


----------



## sunnysmom

JaimeS said:


> Video! Video! Video!
> 
> I will see what I can do. You know how much Sunny loves the camera.


----------



## enigma731

sunnysmom said:


> You know how much Sunny loves the camera.


Glue some millet to it? :innocent:


----------



## meaggiedear

sunnysmom said:


> I will see what I can do. You know how much Sunny loves the camera.


Seriously The credit card flipping trick is more important. lol. I really want to see that in action. 

And the ribbits.


----------



## JaimeS

Just video all of it lol! Or maybe we should all just come visit since he is camera shy lol!


----------



## sunnysmom

I did try to video the credit card flipping trick and when he sae the camera he dropped the cardl looked at me amd walked away. Sigh. I always tell the fiance that sunny reminds of the singing and dancing frog in that cartoon who just sits and ribbits when anyone else is around.

Yes maybe you should all road trip with your birdies and we can have a tc party! : )


----------



## bjknight93

Is your house big enough for us?? Lol


----------



## sunnysmom

We can always find room.


----------

